# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Πρόταση για Κεραία ψηφιακής τηλεορασης!

## plaketas

καλησπέρα στους μάστερ των ηλεκτρονικών και Καλή Ανασταση!

Αγόρασα έναν αποκωδικοποιητή απο το Καρφούρ (IQ DVB-T570SD) για το μικρό δωμάτιο όπου έχω μια CRT. Μένω σε μια δύσκολη περιοχή στην Αθήνα κοντά στον Κεραμεικό όπου το σήμα δεν είναι καθόλου καλό.  :Crying:  Δεν πιάνω και χαλάει με κακοκαιρία το σήμα...  :Sad: 

Έχω μια κεραιούλα εσωτερική και ίσα ίσα πιάνει τα αναλογικά. Μπορείτε σας παρακαλώ να μου προτείνετε μια καλή - προσιτή εσωτερική κεραία για τα ψηφιακά ώστε να συνδεθεί στον δέκτη μου;  

Υπάρχει καλή εσωτερική ή αναγκαστικά πρέπει να βάλω εξωτερική στην ταράτσα; Κάποια μικρή και καλή εξωτερική επίσης;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτερων.

----------


## aser

Γεια σου φιλε και καλη ανασταση.

Εισαι κεντρο Αθηνας δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει προβλημα με το σημα αλλα με την κεραια σου, αν σου επιτρεπει η οικονομικη κατασταση αγορασε μια εξωτερικη να βρεις την υγεια σου γιατι η εσωτερικες παντα εχουν ενα θεμα με το σημα λογο αρκετων εμποδιων.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Σωστά  τα  λέει  ο  aser αν  έχεις  έστω  και  λιγη  οπτική  επαφή  με  τον  Υμηττό  και  με  μια  καλή  εσωτερική  μπορείς  να  κάνεις  τη  δουλειά σου.

----------


## plaketas

Υμηττό όχι δέν έχω οπτική επαφή αφού είμαι "κρυμμένος" πίσω απο κτίρια και αστεροσκοπεία. 
Ποιές είναι οι καλύτερες εξωτερικές;

----------


## aser

Φιλε Νασο καλο ειναι να εισαι ποιο σαφεις για να μπορουμε και εμεις να ξερουμε τι εμποδια εχεις και να σου προτεινουμε και την καταλληλη κεραια, η περιοχη που λες ποιο πολυ για πετραλωνα υποψιαζομαι αντι για κεραμικο, τεσπα εκτος απο την εσωτερικη εχεις σε αλλο δωματιο (πχ σαλονι) εξωτερικη;

----------


## silver

Αμα εισαι σε περιοχη που δεν βλεπεις Υμηττο και θελεις να βλεπεις τα ψηφιακα ριξε μια ματια αν βλεπεις Αιγινα.Θα βλεπεις ολα σχεδον τα καναλια γιατι μερικα παιζουν απο Αιγινα μονο ψηφιακα.Το μονο προβλημα που ισως αντιμετωπισεις ειναι καποιες διακοπες στα προγραμματα της ΕΡΤ αν δεν το λυσανε ηδη.

----------


## plaketas

> Φιλε Νασο καλο ειναι να εισαι ποιο σαφεις για να μπορουμε και εμεις να ξερουμε τι εμποδια εχεις και να σου προτεινουμε και την καταλληλη κεραια, η περιοχη που λες ποιο πολυ για πετραλωνα υποψιαζομαι αντι για κεραμικο, τεσπα εκτος απο την εσωτερικη εχεις σε αλλο δωματιο (πχ σαλονι) εξωτερικη;







> Αμα εισαι σε περιοχη που δεν βλεπεις Υμηττο και θελεις να βλεπεις τα ψηφιακα ριξε μια ματια αν βλεπεις Αιγινα.Θα βλεπεις ολα σχεδον τα καναλια γιατι μερικα παιζουν απο Αιγινα μονο ψηφιακα.Το μονο προβλημα που ισως αντιμετωπισεις ειναι καποιες διακοπες στα προγραμματα της ΕΡΤ αν δεν το λυσανε ηδη.



*@aser*
ναι σύνορα Κάτω Πετράλωνα προς Κεραμεικό-Γκαζι! Η μεγάλη τηλεόραση (τι μεγάλη... 32αρα είναι) έχει εξωτερική στη ταράτσα αλλά σε βροχές χαλάει και αυτή. Είναι 20ετίας και βάλε... αλλά τουλάχιστον πιάνει απο παρεμβολές των κεραιών άλλων εδώ γύρω. Είναι γυρισμένη προς Υμηττό.

*@silver*
Αίγινα είναι που δέν βλέπω τίποτα...  :Sad:  

Το σπίτι είναι 2όροφο... χαμηλότερη ταράτσα απο πολυκατοικία δηλαδή, εγώ στον 1ο όροφο.... αρκετές πολυκατοικίες γύρω και ο λόφος του Αστεροσκοπείου κρύβει τον Υμηττό. Δοκίμασα 2-3 ενιχυτές σήματος αυτά τα μαραφέτια που λένε οτι ενισχύουν την κεραία αλλά τζάμπα τα 20ευρα. 
Ζηλεύω αυτούς με  τα δορυφορικά γιατί βλέπουν καμπάνα...κανάλια εξωτερικού και εγώ ΜΕΣΑ στην Αθήνα και δέν έχω καλό σήμα ούτε για το star  :Angry: 
Κεραίες υπάρχουν πολλές, το θέμα είναι ποιά κάνει για μένα...  :Unsure:

----------


## takisegio

βαλε εξωτερικη κεραια σε διπλανη πολυκατοικια -διαφορετικα ελεγξε καλωδιωση και αλλαξε τη στην υπαρχουσα .

----------

plaketas (24-04-11)

----------


## AKHS

http://www.geta.gr/eshop/index2.php?...mart&Itemid=57
http://www.tatsis-electronics.gr/200...n-dvbt-out-11/

Δες και αυτές

----------

plaketas (24-04-11)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Και  να  μην  'εχεις   οπτική  επαφή  με  Υμηττό  με  μια  καλη  εξωτερική  θα  βγάλεις  τα  ψηφιακά,  με  μιια  PRESTEL  γνήσια  απο  1ο  όροφο  Καλλιθέα  κόντρα  σε  πολυκατοικίες  έπιασε  τα  ψηφιακά  και  τους  4  αναμεταδότες  (46 47 48 52)  παίξε  βέβαια  λίγο  και  με  τη  κατευθυντικότητα  λίγο  αριστεροδεξιά.

----------

plaketas (24-04-11)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Τα  ψηφιακά  έχουν  άλλη  συμπεριφορά  να  φανταστείς  σε  μονοκατοικίες  που  έχου  πολυκατοικίες  γύρω  και  με  τα  αναλογικά  δεν  είχαμε  αξιοποιήσιμη  εικόνα με  τα  ψηφιακά  βλέπουμε  τέλεια.

----------


## plaketas

Θα πρέπει να προσέξω κάποιο ιδιαίτερο χαρακτηριστικό; π.χ ισχύ;
Μια ακόμα αφελής ερώτηση, αν την τοποθετήσω στο μπαλκόνι θα έχω αποτέλεσμα; Λόγω μεγέθους μου φαίνεται πιθανό... για εκεί.

Μέχρι τώρα αγνοούσα οτι μπορεί μια κεραία να έιναι αδιάβροχη!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Οχι  κάτι  ιδιαίτερο  μια  καλή  επώνυμη  κεραία  με  απολαβή  γυρω  στα  13 με  15  db  είναι  ότι  πρέπει  κατα  προτίμηση  να  έχει  έξοδο  τύπου  f  δηλαδή  φισάκι  βιδωτό  είναι  πιο  αξιόπιστο  και  εύκολο,  οσο  για  το  παράθυρο  δοκίμασε  πιθανόν  να  έχεις  αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## aser

Οπως σου ειπαν και τα παιδια, αλλα για να μην εχεις προβληματα και με την αλλη τηλεοραση κανε μια κοινοχρηστη εγκατασταση χρησιμοποιωντας την υπαρχουσα εγκατασταση που εχεις. Πιστευω λογο και χρονολογιας τα καλωδια θελουν αλλαγη το ιδιο και η κεραια σου, επισης παρε και ενα διακλαδωτη 1:2 με φισακι F για να τραβηξεις και στο δωματιο σου γραμη.

Μια αλλη προταση ειναι αν εκει που μενεις εισαι με ενοικιο συζητησε με των γειτονα σου και με των ιδιοκτητη να κανετε μια κοινοχρηστη εγκατασταση (επιδοτει ο δημος Αθηνων αν θυμαμαι καλα)

----------


## graphist83

Βασικα με τις μικρες κεραιες που σου προταθηκαν δεν νομιζω να κανεις δουλεια. Ειναι για setup με οπτικη επαφη με τον αναμεταδότη. Συμφωνω με την χρηση της ηδη υπαρχουσης εγκαταστασης του σπιτιου σου και μοιρασμο του σηματος με 1:2 διακλαδωτη. σε οτι κατασταση και να ειναι η κεραια σου αμα το καλωδιο δεν βραχυκυκλώνει πουθενα η δεν εχει σκουριάσει στις επαφες του με τον ενισχυτη τοτε μια χαρα σε καλυπτει η περιοχη που μενεις.

Αν δεν γινεται να τραβηξεις καλωδιο λογω μεγαλης αποστασης των δωματιων, παρε μια κεραια κλασσική τυπου χελιδόνας με 36 στοιχεία και τοποθετησε τη με κατεύθυνση τον Yμμητο. Μπορεις να δοκιμασεις και χωρις ενισχυτη, για μια Tv συνηθως δεν χρειαζεται. Αμα δεις οτι εχεις χαμηλο σημα απο τα τεστ του δεκτη (ποιοτητα και ισχυς σηματος) βαζεις εκ των υστερων εναν ενισχυτή ιστου ρυθμιζόμενο. Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην συντονίσεις. Τουλαχιστο 21 απο 28 ειναι σiγουρα. Εδω καταφερα σε ενα πελατη μου που εμενε στο καβουρι πισω απο ενα βουνο με κεραια χωρις ενισχυτη να κατεβασει 85% ισχυ 70% ποιοτητα. Ειχα πεδιομετρο ομως.

----------

